
Android 10, Smart Reply and Signal - kd913
Hello,<p>I just noticed the specific smart reply feature being touted for Android 10. Specifically the capability for Android to read texts and  apply intelligence to do automatic things like pulling up directions on Google Maps.<p>Normally a feature like this wouldn&#x27;t bother me. However, the statement that it works for Signal does.<p>Now it seems Google now has the ability to read these texts. This may be innocuous now and people would probably argue that all the analysis is done locally. However, my concern is that now I have to trust Google to not send it to anyone else.<p>This seems eerily similar to Facebook&#x27;s plan a little while back to backdoor all end-to-end encryption with a local service that will scan and report suspicious content. Do you agree?
======
tssva
Unless you changed the default notification settings in Signal to not include
message content, Android and/or iOS already had access to this content and you
are granting them no more trust than you have up to this point. If you have
excluded message content from Signal notifications then Android will still not
have access to this data.

------
notifications1
Go to signal settings -> notifications -> show -> name only, or no name and
message.

That's a good point though - any app with the right permissions can read
notifications from all other apps in the system, via
NotificationListenerService.

